# NOVEMBER FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well we all know that November is all about Thanksgiving in the US.So how about showing how our Havs thank us every day for looking after them.And us thanking our furbabies for being so loving.Also any helpful Havs getting stuck in with helping to prepare for Thanksgiving?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Dizzie and Nellie either being thankful,or helpful!
1st pic Dizzie,thanking us for the Halloween party a couple of years ago.
2nd pic Dizzie sharing the love for the Bluebells with my Mother 18 months ago.
3rd pic Dizzie showing his love for his new sister Nellie.
4th pic Dizzie on life guard duty [nothing is too much trouble for him!]


----------

